# Handheld Metal Cutting Bandsaw, opinions please



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these little handheld bandsaws? What are your opinions/experiences?










Many thanks in advance, Bob


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the one from MicroMark. It can be either handheld or in a frame as a chop-saw like thingy. Works okay either way, but if you are using it in the handheld mode you'd better have beefy arms or just cut small cross-section material 'cuz that thingy is HEAVY! 

In the base frame it has a flimsy vise that can hold a large piece of stock to slice off other pieces, but if your stock is less than about 6 or 8 inches long, the vise is too far from the blade to do any good. 

I tried to grip a too short of material in the vise and it gave way and the blade grabbed and now my almost new blade has a serious kink in it and the thing cuts with a thump-a-thump-a, but the kink is slowly working out and the cut is cleaner now than it was right after the accident. 

It is a nice saw but I cannot compare it to any other ones as to quality or usability as I don't have any other saw to compare it to, except my handheld hacksaw and I know my arms are not beefy enough to run it for very long either!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Semper: Thanks. I had a crazy idea to build a stand to hold it upright, attach a table and use it as a conventional vertical band saw. All I would cut is 1/8" to 1/4" plate.

My "Armstrong Saw" (hacksaw) is worn out.

Thanks Bob


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I've thought of getting one. I seen them around bridge projects. Slow for cutting rebar. At the tool sales they used to have band saws that hinged on a base and had a vise for holding stock. 
My brother bought one about 15 years ago and still uses it. I've used his for cutting brass for model work. I've cut up junk brass door closers, hinges, and plumbing hardware to get that right piece for a project. 
The saw came with a small table like attachment. I'm holding off for the bigger machine though it will likely be made in china or Taiwan. As for the small one I was looking to get a PC or Milwakie (sp). 
Who knows, I still may get one.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a Milwaukie in fact 2 of them one for deep cuts and one for not so deep cuts, love them both had the deeper cut model for a long time and the other for about a year, I tried the one from harbor frieght, used it once, boxed it up and took it back for a refund, harbor frieght has a bad habit of using alot of plastic gearing and this particular saw was no exception, spend the extra money get a brand name one and in the long run you will be glad you did, hope this helps, good luck !!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a Milwalkee hand held band saw. It reall comes in Handy. It is not really that heavey.

I think it was worth the investment.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have the Micro-Mark version. Semper pretty much nailed it. I have used it once or twice to cut round brass rod. Worked fine for that (which is what I bought it for). I'm going to look at moving the vice closer to the blade or screwing longer jaws onto it.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed there's an article in the latest 'Machinist's Workshop' on the vise problem. 
He attached a lathe chuck to hold short stubs for cutting. Might just give it a try, that's the only complaint I have about the Micro-mart saw. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have a Milwaukee, and have used it for cutting everything from track to 4" conduit to hardened padlocks. It will cut anything, and fast! I would agree, it's worth the difference to spend the extra money if possible. I've found them for right around $250.

Keep us posted,
Matt


----------

